
The Future of Networked Warfare Begins with Apple - Jakob
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_future_of_networked_warfare_begins_with_apple.php
======
josefresco
The jokes write themselves ...

Will our snipers start wearing black turtle necks, designer jeans (with a fake
'worn out look'), drink overpriced coffee products and have a smug sense of
superiority now?

...it's still early, that's all I could come up with.

Oh and BTW, the networked soldier idea did not begin with Apple, and will most
definitely not end up with Apple.

------
tsally
I think the developments in the security of Apple products will be a very
interesting thing to watch over the next year. Now that word is out that the
Army is deploying iPhones and iPods with its troops, there is sure to be an
increased interest in the security of those products. It makes sense from a
cost standpoint to use an already existing device rather than create your own,
but I expect that the security challenges that go along with issuing soldiers
iPhones will be non trivial.

